# Dong quai and vitex - any experience?



## ChesapeakeBorn (Jun 23, 2007)

(X-posted in a few other places...







)

My acupuncturist has recommend that I begin taking dong quai (aka Angelica sinensis) and vitex (aka chasteberry). I have done a fair bit of research regarding these herbs, but I have not found information regarding when to take them during your cycle and how to wean off of them if you get a BFP. What have you done?

Many thanks for your input. Best wishes!


----------



## NJ*Doula (Apr 14, 2006)

I didn't take Dong Quai, but looked into it because I needed to jumpstart my period at one point. I'd only recommend it if you are having a long cycle, are 100% sure you're not pregnant, and want to get byour period going so you can start again.

I took a high dose of Vitex (1500mg) daily throughout my cycle. I had been having long cycles with late ovulation, and the Vitex reduced my total cycle length by about a week and dropped my ovulation back by a few days in the first full cycle of taking it (I had started it halfway through the cycle before). I truly believe that the Vitex is why I got pregnant so quickly - on my second cycle of trying! When I got my positive test I just stopped taking the Vitex (and several other supplements) without a weaning down period. There were no ill effects from stopping that suddenly.


----------



## NatureMama3 (Feb 25, 2004)

I took them for quite a while to regulate my cycles and boost my natural progesterone production. I did the vitex all cycle but the dong quai only in the follicular (first) phase since it isn't good to take in PG.

I did an infusion of the cut/sifted herb rather than a tincture or pill. 1/4 cup of each per quart.


----------



## pixiepunk (Mar 11, 2003)

i've not had any experience with dong quai, but i did a lot of research on vitex back when we were thinking of TTC #1 but hadn't started yet. i had just come off the pill, and my luteal phase was really wacky. i've known lots of people who've taken it and gotten successful results.


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn (Jun 23, 2007)

Wow - thank you all so much for the information! My cycles are usually 40+ days with ovulation around CD 20 at the earliest. DH and I will not be TTC again until we get test results back and my cycles become a bit more "normal". So I think I will go ahead and begin taking both supplements. It seems like both would address imbalances which may have caused my m/cs.

I appreciate you sharing your experiences!


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

I used Dong quai only for a cycle or two, then my herbalist suggested maca root instead. I had a long cycle was well, was not O'ing until day 20-23 but then had a very short LP. The maca root was to work on the first part of my cycle. I took vitex for months, it did work well for me but wasn't enough with my wacky cycle, but when I combined the two I was pg very quickly.







: I continued to take the vitex until the very end of my 1st tri and then weaned myself from it.


----------



## kltroy (Sep 30, 2006)

I took vitex to try and get my periods back (I was 15 months pp and breastfeeding and wanted to get preg again). Took 1200 mg/day and after 8 weeks I had my first pp ovulation - and got pregnant! I continued to take the Vitex for another 2 weeks or so after I got my BFP, but then stopped. I'm 13 weeks now.


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn (Jun 23, 2007)

Couple more questions: Is there a danger in stopping vitex when you get a BFP? Was it recommended to you that you continue it for awhile until the placenta took over hormone production?


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
Couple more questions: Is there a danger in stopping vitex when you get a BFP? Was it recommended to you that you continue it for awhile until the placenta took over hormone production?

I found info on both, many sites said to stop with a BFP, but I never found any compelling reason to stop. I also read that vitex in the first tri can decrease the risk of m/c, so I decided to go that route.


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn (Jun 23, 2007)

Ohhhh, okay. Makes sense. I think I will stay on vitex at a low dose if I get a BFP, then wean off... maybe at 13 weeks? But I will come off dong quai when I get a BFP. Or maybe I will only take it pre-O....

Later: Yup. That's what I'll do. Take Vitex the whole cycle and wean off once preggers. Take dong quai up until ovulation. I have found tons of websites, but this one gave a good dosage schedule: http://www.epinions.com/kifm-review-...38EBD8D5-prod2
(Of course, it is anecdotal, but it seems to be in keeping with the other info I found.)


----------



## Ammaarah (May 21, 2005)

I think it's good to take Vitex throughout the cycle because it strengthens the luteal phase (someone can correct me if I'm wrong!) I am on it right now and if I get pregnant on it I'll wean off at the end of the first trimester.

Another supplement that can help with PCOS or delayed ovulation is inositol. I've been on Vitex a couple months and added inositol last month. My ovulation the cycle before was like day 53 or something dismal like that. Last cycle, I ovulated on day 33, a vast improvement for me. I don't know if it was the Vitex or the inositol but I'll take it! Inositol's a B vitamin and I think those are pretty safe in general, but ask your acu too.


----------

